# Prayers Needed



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

Don't even know how to say this but... Terrible Valentines Day and Birthday for me.
My wife and I have separated, she and my boys moved out on thursday 2/16.
She came home from work on thursday 2/9 and told me she wasn't happy here and was moving out. She said at first she wanted a divorce, but after talking with her over the last week, we have decided to wait on that. She said she wants to make sure she isn't making a mistake. I went through the whole begging thing with her, but nothing seems to work. My family is my life, and I love her and my sons more than anything in the world.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Praying that you and your wife can get it worked out.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent for your family, the answers are in the BIBLE we talked about it in church yesterday.See a Pastor they are messengers of Gods words that are true.Amen to your boys being most important.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

thank you all, I am asking god for the answers every day. I went today to pick up a washer and dryer she bought for her apartment because I know my boys need it. 
Having trouble not wanting to help her too, because I would do anything to have them back home.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers for you and your wife, and family.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*prayers needed*

Hello I will be praying for you and yours.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you all. my boys Logan(9) Landon(7) and my wife Leanne are my life and I cant imagine a life without them with me every day. This seems even harder to deal with than when my father died at age 41 when I was 12 years old. Every minute of the day is a struggle for me to even attempt at functioning normally. Our empty quiet house is one of the worst parts. Only tonight and tomorrow night at work then I'm off for 4 days. hopefully getting out of here will help some things it is hard being out here alone all night . 
Thank you all again.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Praying for you and your family brother. Remember, with God all things are possible.


----------



## bikerdavet (Jul 21, 2010)

I am praying for you and your family. I am not a big bible thumper but I will tell when I need guidance I can count on I go there. I also spend consistent time with men who base their lives on those principals. It has saved me from countless emotional and financial pain and saved my marriage. Your wife is signalling that she does not really want divorce - and so are you. Give life a try wth men who base their lives on sound principal - what have you got to lose?


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent...ask her to see a pastor/minister with you.


----------

